# Crazy Idea: Ultimate Shred with Tren, Test, T3, DNP, Metformin and ultra low calories



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

got a stupid idea which I would like to test in a fes months.

Basicly it's just the fastest way of dieting, which I can thought of.

So what about that:

medications:

TRT-Dose Test per week (125-150mg),

Tren 250 mg / week, 100mg

T3 100mcg ed

Metformin 500 - 1000mg / day

DNP 250mg (on four days a week)

Diet:

between 1400 and 1700 kcal , based on Protein and some fats/vegies/fruits ...

From what i see, its a hardcore diet with the potential to loose signifiant fat in a very short period.

Any opinions or maybe someone else did such a crazy thing?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

1400 cals are u female?


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

Interested in this.!I have heard great things about having tren at higher doses than test though


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> 1400 cals are u female?


No mate no female.

It's just for speeding up things.

With the T3 and DNP the metabolism just flushes around 4000 kcal per day.

The Tren helps against muscle loss (the wonder of Tren: food efficiency!)

The metformin keeps bloodsugar in check and helps a bit with the weight loss.

Just an experiment. I think this ultimate challenge will melt down bodyfat like nothing else, I estimate around 2-3 times faster than a regular diet.


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

i would of thought running tren on its own would produce ungodly fat loss. with the tren suppressing your natural T, once the estrogen is completely dropped to zero tren on its own will get you shredded.

youll probably feel like **** though. but atleast youll be shredded"!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

1400 calories?

Will you be able to train alright yeh?

Gram of caffeine per day maybe :lol:


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

@wikidme: Didn't experience this with me. I gained very good on Tren, but it didn't lean me out. Maybe I just overdid with eating, but I was so hungry all the time :-D.

@need2bodybuild: 1400 on off days, 1700-1800 on training days. No cardio or just minimum amount.

I know you can just bear such hardcore stuff for 2 or maybe 3 weeks... but I am sure If you're able of managing this starvation, you get a regular 8-10week diet result after just 3 weeks.

Biggest problem would be the apetite


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Are u doing a show? i think doing this will have a fair amount of rebound gain when its over


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

DNP alone makes me feel like death even on half that dosage...

Goodbye OP


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

@NoGutsNoGloryy: I tolerate it very well. 4 times 250 mg in one week? Thats like a mini dose ... you must be very sensitive to it. Ran a few cycles with the yellow stuff. 250mg per day is not a big problem.

The calories will be more.

@gettingLEAN: no show, just curiosity and a photoshooting


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

For me,tren and low carbs was a disaster,really messed with my head. Now Im running it with low test and high carbs and very low fat.... much less sides and Im leaning out nicely and staying full. Little bit of aggression and sweating but thats it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Low cals 

where u get metformin from?


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Low cals
> 
> where u get metformin from?


pharmacy, got a private prescription from a colleague. Actually I don't really know if there's benefit in metformin, but i try to imagine it helps with weight loss and high blood sugar (T3, Tren, DNP ... not blood sugar friendly).

After eating I got an impression that metformin helps me to stay longer full.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i was speaking with my mom (diabetic consultant) she said everyone should be on it lol. ill have to ask for a prescription for christmas ^_^


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pretty much what i do on a cut..but double the gear with double the cals. i found DNP not greatly effective the way you're planning....running it solid rite threw with the odd weeks break is the best. it takes about 3days to deplete glysogen stores before its in full swing.

deffo nothing new you're proposing anyway lol


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Take the test out, add more Tren :cool2:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

saidtomyself said:


> Take the test out, add more Tren :cool2:


why?


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Why do you think you need test in there?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

saidtomyself said:


> Why do you think you need test in there?


where did i say that? .....good swerve tho :lol:


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

I've tried high Tren, low test and my mood was a lot better, also added some mast prop in and took the test outand leaned up a whole lot more.

Not swerving your question at all, just asking one in return.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

saidtomyself said:


> I've tried high Tren, low test and my mood was a lot better, also added some mast prop in and took the test outand leaned up a whole lot more.
> 
> Not swerving your question at all, just asking one in return.


ahh cool, im not being a cvnt by the way....altho.....i am a cvnt  PERSONALLY not a fukin chance id drop test out completely. u got pics of you're results? be interested to see them....as EVERYONE who's suggested this cycle (usually on muscletalk) dont seem to have any results to show off with this superior 'mother of all cycles'.....be interested to see it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

& the reason i wouldnt drop test.....i use my boab....A LOT, as well as other functions that require testosterone.


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

JANIKvonD said:


> & the reason i wouldnt drop test.....i use my boab....A LOT, as well as other functions that require testosterone.


Mate what's a boab?

If you are worrying about Tren dick then don't lol, quite the opposite and I'm fairly old, lol!

As for pics, well I haven't taken a "selfie" for a very long time.

Ps have you got mast in there?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

saidtomyself said:


> Mate what's a boab?
> 
> If you are worrying about Tren dick then don't lol, quite the opposite and I'm fairly old, lol!
> 
> ...


ok mate.

na not got mast in atm....just 450mg testE/400mg trenA. mast does help me with tren sides tho


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

whose Boaby?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husky said:


> whose Boaby?


that wee cvnt that's usually burried in my mrs :lol:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> that wee cvnt that's usually burried in my mrs :lol:


lol - ya fud, the rights answer was anybodys boaby lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wlkir100 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> got a stupid idea which I would like to test in a fes months.
> 
> ...


Bit confused...you actually state that you think this is a stupid idea, yet you are going to do it??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husky said:


> lol - ya fud, the rights answer was anybodys boaby lol


haha...slow today mate! 21hr fast...canna blame me :lol:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha...slow today mate! 21hr fast...canna blame me :lol:


cheer ye up with the banter-


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

@Sambuca: Your mother is completly right. Metformin not also helps (prediabetic or diabetic people) with the wieght loss, it' seems also to decrease mortality in normal standart population (because of positive influence on cardio vascular system).

Only people in danger with metformin, are the ones with a bad kidney function (older people tend to have not the best gfr, so if my 65 grandma goes on a keto diet in combination with metformin, there'll be a chance of acidosis) and in combination with alcohol abuse.

But all in all a good thing.

@stuey99: stupid because of the combination of the most powerfull drugs in terms on bodycomposition (Tren, T3 and DNP).

I don't think that the low calories are somehow "dangerous" for the health.

@JANIKvonD: Mate I know. I am kind of DNP experienced, you can show in your private messages, you once consulted my point of view in your dnp strategy.

I just take 4 simple days, because it's very hot outside and I don't want sweat my ass off on the weekend if going out with my friends or my woman.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Wlkir100 said:


> @Sambuca: Your mother is completly right. Metformin not also helps (prediabetic or diabetic people) with the wieght loss, it' seems also to decrease mortality in normal standart population (because of positive influence on cardio vascular system).
> 
> Only people in danger with metformin, are the ones with a bad kidney function (older people tend to have not the best gfr, so if my 65 grandma goes on a keto diet in combination with metformin, there'll be a chance of acidosis) and in combination with alcohol abuse.
> 
> ...


just reminded me! im gonna go round my nans and steal hers lol ^^


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

In the depth of winter gna run

100 prop 100 tren a everyday to hold muscle

50 t3 500dnp ed

4iu hyge

No cardio just weights couple days a week to keep muscle coupled with the tren

Sit in my room naked with all the windows open and eat as little as possible besides protein

...should be fun


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Growing Lad said:


> In the depth of winter gna run
> 
> 100 prop 100 tren a everyday to hold muscle
> 
> ...


ffs


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

What's the point in taking a TRT dosage of testosterone ? do you have low T ? its only going to replace what your body is naturally making and shut you down... it makes no sense to do this?

Also how about you do the most fundamental thing that should be done when on a cut ? CARDIO... before going near all that stuff!

Idiot


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

lxm said:


> What's the point in taking a TRT dosage of testosterone ? do you have low T ? *its only going to replace what your body is naturally making and shut you down... it makes no sense to do this?*
> 
> Also how about you do the most fundamental thing that should be done when on a cut ? *CARDIO... before going near all that stuff!*
> 
> Idiot


do you even lift never mind give advice about cycles

hes going to be using tren and that alone will shut him down never mind test

and cardios fundamental? more like diet is.....

i think its time you found another hobby :laugh:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

zak007 said:


> do you even lift never mind give advice about cycles
> 
> hes going to be using tren and that alone will shut him down never mind test
> 
> ...


Yes Brah, I do lift. I know basics of testosterone, I didn't see the tren listed in his original post... other than that, if the tren wasn't being used what I said stands well.

kissy kissy.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

lxm said:


> Yes Brah, I do lift. *I know basics of testosterone*, I didn't see the tren listed in his original post... other than that, if the tren wasn't being used what I said stands well.
> 
> kissy kissy.


ovb not enough to give advice


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

zak007 said:


> ovb not enough to give advice


Read the rest of what I said after the bit in bold you quoted, don't be so selective.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

lxm said:


> Read the rest of what I said after the bit in bold you quoted, don't be so selective.


because heel be doing dnp and t3 with a silly low cal diet thats why it would be better to use test even if youll be shutdown to hold onto more muscle


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

zak007 said:


> because heel be doing dnp and t3 with a silly low cal diet thats why it would be better to use test even if youll be shutdown to hold onto more muscle


Yep, that's a valid point, as much as my point is valid, it depends on how you look at it. I still wouldn't see the point in taking a TRT amount (if there was no tren) because its only keeping you at a natural level once you are shut down.... testosterone at 20-25nmol is testosterone whether its your own natural production or from an ampule, I don't see the point in using exogenous for the above if its the same as natty level!


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 5, 2013)

zak007 said:


> because heel be doing dnp and t3 with a silly low cal diet thats why it would be better to use test even if youll be shutdown to hold onto more muscle


Uhhh....under his assumption that the only gear he was going to use was a TRT dose of test....none of what you said is relevant. Not to mention, DNP has anti catabolic properties....so mentioning it like that isn't really necessary.

Oh, and you can't really mention his "silly low cal diet" until you know his stats. For all we know (based on this thread) he is 150cm tall and 60kg...

Just sayin'


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> Uhhh....under his assumption that the only gear he was going to use was a TRT dose of test....none of what you said is relevant. Not to mention, DNP has anti catabolic properties....so mentioning it like that isn't really necessary.
> 
> Oh, and you can't really mention his "silly low cal diet" until you know his stats. For all we know (based on this thread) he is 150cm tall and 60kg...
> 
> Just sayin'


hello @lxm :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> Uhhh....under his assumption that the only gear he was going to use was a TRT dose of test....none of what you said is relevant. Not to mention, DNP has anti catabolic properties....so mentioning it like that isn't really necessary.
> 
> Oh, and you can't really mention his "silly low cal diet" until you know his stats. For all we know (based on this thread) he is 150cm tall and 60kg...
> 
> Just sayin'


 @Milky ....does this member have another account?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

lxm said:


> Yep, that's a valid point, as much as my point is valid, it depends on how you look at it. I still wouldn't see the point in taking a TRT amount (if there was no tren) because its only keeping you at a natural level once you are shut down.... testosterone at 20-25nmol is testosterone whether its your own natural production or from an ampule, I don't see the point in using exogenous for the above if its the same as natty level!





Perseverance said:


> Uhhh....under his assumption that the only gear he was going to use was a TRT dose of test....none of what you said is relevant. Not to mention, DNP has anti catabolic properties....so mentioning it like that isn't really necessary.
> 
> Oh, and you can't really mention his "silly low cal diet" until you know his stats. For all we know (based on this thread) he is 150cm tall and 60kg...
> 
> Just sayin'


this your second account yeh

anyyways if you read the ops post it said a quick hardcore diet with low cals, most would take from this that op should be having around double but just wants to half that use lots of drugs and expects to wake up shredded in a few weeks

just sayin puts u down as ur 2nd account have a neg on both


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> @Milky ....does this member have another account?


dinnae make is neg you, will make our training sesh akward when it comes.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> Uhhh....under his assumption that the only gear he was going to use was a TRT dose of test....none of what you said is relevant. Not to mention, DNP has anti catabolic properties....so mentioning it like that isn't really necessary.
> 
> Oh, and you can't really mention his "silly low cal diet" until you know his stats. For all we know (based on this thread) he is 150cm tall and 60kg...
> 
> Just sayin'


lxm..did u rep yourself? i've never negged any1 but perseverance is a baw hair away :lol:


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 5, 2013)

zak007 said:


> this your second account yeh
> 
> anyyways if you read the ops post it said a quick hardcore diet with low cals, most would take from this that op should be having around double but just wants to half that use lots of drugs and expects to wake up shredded in a few weeks
> 
> just sayin puts u down as ur 2nd account have a neg on both


Lol, someone points out the huge flaw in your logic and you automatically assume its someone's second account who has something against you...this childishness is what kept me away from these boards and just on the main gear forum for all these years. The only reason I came here is because the top gear forums online are pretty close minded about dnp usage...and as you can see from my very first post on these boards I wanted to discuss a dnp based cycle.

But please, enjoy your illusion that you aren't terrible at logic, and that I'm not someone who just joined these boards and felt it necessary to point out, so that maybe others on here would take your future advice with a grain of salt...to their healths benefit.

Cheers.

Oh, and feel free to check my IP....not a second account. Just someone smarter than you.


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Guys keep cool.

Tren without TRT dose of Test? 19-Nor-Dick ... Guys my evenings or some are reserved for sexual intercourse, only reason for the TRT testosterone dosage.

Even If I am a sweaty weak bastard, my woman needs sexual satisfaction!

And no guys, I am 95 kilo. This is just an experiment, alright gyus... Just would like to see if I am able to handle this amount of low cal.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> Lol, *someone points out the huge flaw in your logic *and you automatically assume its someone's second account who has something against you...this childishness is what kept me away from these boards and just on the main gear forum for all these years. The only reason I came here is because the top gear forums online are pretty close minded about dnp usage...and as you can see from my very first post on these boards I wanted to discuss a dnp based cycle.
> 
> But please, enjoy your illusion that you aren't terrible at logic, and that I'm not someone who just joined these boards and felt it necessary to point out, so that maybe others on here would take your future advice with a grain of salt...to their healths benefit.
> 
> ...


im lost....what was the flaw in his logic? lxm asked why the OP was only running TRT, overlooking hewas using tren also (probably because lxm doesnt know what tren is  ). zak pointed out that he's running TRT because he's running tren......& also pointed out that cardio isnt THAT important (which it isnt....cals in vs cals out are).


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 5, 2013)

Wlkir100 said:


> Guys keep cool.
> 
> Tren without TRT dose of Test? 19-Nor-Dick ... Guys my evenings or some are reserved for sexual intercourse, only reason for the TRT testosterone dosage.
> 
> Even If I am a sweaty weak bastard, my woman needs sexual satisfaction!


If you don't already....start taking cialis. It's great for your blood pressure....the best pre workout supplement on the market....and helps ensure you're always "ready" 5mg in the morning and 5mg at night.

Thank me later.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

zak007 said:


> this your second account yeh
> 
> anyyways if you read the ops post it said a quick hardcore diet with low cals, most would take from this that op should be having around double but just wants to half that use lots of drugs and expects to wake up shredded in a few weeks
> 
> just sayin puts u down as ur 2nd account have a neg on both


Why the avoidance from the subject, we were making good progress at coming to a middleground? thanks for the neg!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Wlkir100 said:


> Guys keep cool.
> 
> Tren without TRT dose of Test? 19-Nor-Dick ... Guys my evenings or some are reserved for sexual intercourse, only reason for the TRT testosterone dosage.
> 
> Even If I am a sweaty weak bastard, my woman needs sexual satisfaction!


keep out of this you! :lol:

have a rep for sorting my monday shift at work


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ffs


whats that about?

I do cardio year round everyday, u honestly think that burning a few measley calories is worth it on the treadmill when dnp, t3 are boosting my metabolism and im eating minimal calories....no it will more than likely risk muscle loss. if uv ever done a psmf youd know cardio aint recommended.

........ffs


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 5, 2013)

zak007 said:


> because heel be doing dnp and t3 with a silly low cal diet thats why it would be better to use test even if youll be shutdown to hold onto more muscle





JANIKvonD said:


> im lost....what was the flaw in his logic? lxm asked why the OP was only running TRT, overlooking hewas using tren also (probably because lxm doesnt know what tren is  ). zak pointed out that he's running TRT because he's running tren......& also pointed out that cardio isnt THAT important (which it isnt....cals in vs cals out are).


Zak was speaking under the assumption that he was only running TRT test (he was responding to lxm, after they had established the oversight regarding the tren usage). He tried to say that TRT test was better than natty test because of the above quoted text...which to say the least, is completely retarded. Especially since he implied that dnp had catabolic properties based on his post...which everyone should know is the opposite of the truth. Dnp specifically targets fat as its energy source after if depletes your carbs and makes you nice and flat.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> Zak was speaking under the assumption that he was only running TRT test (he was responding to lxm, after they had established the oversight regarding the tren usage). He tried to say that TRT test was better than natty test because of the above quoted text...which to say the least, is completely retarded. Especially since he implied that dnp had catabolic properties based on his post...*which everyone should know is the opposite of the truth*. Dnp specifically targets fat as its energy source after if depletes your carbs and makes you nice and flat.


lol....yeh, godamn these cvnts who dont know this!

the bit you've quated zak in...he's saying it's better to use test because the OP will be SHUT DOWN (due to tren).....doesnt sound like he was arguing a point that has fuk all to do with the thread lol?

if DNP targets fat directly as u say.....why does it need to deplete the carb stores to work properly?

anyway...who wants to see my nob?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Growing Lad said:


> whats that about?
> 
> I do cardio year round everyday, u honestly think that burning a few measley calories is worth it on the treadmill when dnp, t3 are boosting my metabolism and im eating minimal calories....no it will more than likely risk muscle loss. if uv ever done a psmf youd know cardio aint recommended.
> 
> ........ffs


......someones paranoid


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> Zak was speaking under the assumption that he was only running TRT test (he was responding to lxm, after they had established the oversight regarding the tren usage). He tried to say that TRT test was better than natty test because of the above quoted text...which to say the least, is completely retarded. Especially since he implied that dnp had catabolic properties based on his post...which everyone should know is the opposite of the truth. Dnp specifically targets fat as its energy source after if depletes your carbs and makes you nice and flat.


this is all coming from the person who posted a thread if dnp clen and keto is safe your not a mountain of knowledge yourself so stay on your level.

I had stated that running test would be better to save some muscle and using dnp and t3 with such a low calorie diet will lose muscle and that to have test in there would be better

dnp does have anti catabolic properties but Im sure you will still lose muscle with t3 added to

im sure he knows how dnp works hes been here for quite a while but thanks for the information maybe you should add that to your dnp + clen + keto is it safe thread


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 5, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol....yeh, godamn these cvnts who dont know this!
> 
> the bit you've quated zak in...he's saying it's better to use test because the OP will be SHUT DOWN (due to tren).....doesnt sound like he was arguing a point that has fuk all to do with the thread lol?
> 
> ...


For the first part of your argument....you clearly missed my entire post. For the second part of your argument, I clearly stated that it had to deplete carbs first before the fat targeting. Your reading comprehension is horrible, and as such I'm done arguing with you. It's like arguing with a brick wall that's obtained the ability to drool on itself and type on a keyboard.


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 5, 2013)

zak007 said:


> this is all coming from the person who posted a thread if dnp clen and keto is safe your not a mountain of knowledge yourself so stay on your level.
> 
> I had stated that running test would be better to save some muscle and using dnp and t3 with such a low calorie diet will lose muscle and that to have test in there would be better
> 
> ...


Dnp slows your thyroid, he's doing a pretty moderate dose of t3....use some common sense. Having trT dose test won't do anything...are you retarded? The whole conversation was based on the assumption that he was ONLY doing TRT test as his Anabolic....how the fvck can that benefit him? All he's doing is replacing his natty levels. Again, you're retarded...I'll remember to refrain from correcting the neanderthals on this board and just stick to my own thread.

Cheers.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> For the first part of your argument....you clearly missed my entire post. For the second part of your argument, I clearly stated that it had to deplete carbs first before the fat targeting. Your reading comprehension is horrible, and as such I'm done arguing with you. It's like arguing *with a brick wall *that's obtained the ability to drool on itself and type on a keyboard.


ill take that as a compliment 

have a rep & stop yir fuking greetin (crying) ya slavering cvnt


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

did i say rep?...whoops :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Heard so much of this sh1t and never gets done. The dnp will make you energy less alone.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> Heard so much of this sh1t and never gets done. The dnp will make you energy less alone.


i done it....


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i done it....


Apart from you  lol


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> Dnp slows your thyroid, he's doing a pretty moderate dose of t3....use some common sense. Having trT dose test won't do anything...are you retarded? The whole conversation was based on the assumption that he was ONLY doing TRT test as his Anabolic....how the fvck can that benefit him? All he's doing is replacing his natty levels. Again, you're retarded...I'll remember to refrain from correcting the neanderthals on this board and just stick to my own thread.
> 
> Cheers.


I know how dnp and t3 work thanks Ive used dnp before and had a blood test on completion thanks again for educating everyone

it wasnt stated he was using test as his anabolic he was using test with tren just for generally wellbeing and for test effects as test without tren would probably end up with a very harsh shutdown

150mg of test will still benefit him a little it may not be much but it will still have some benefit

yes the retard whose red is calling me retarded? yet im green :laugh:

Id love to see pics of you since you have so much knowledge feel free to post them up......


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> Apart from you  lol


Done a pretty good wintercut with DNP to 8% in a very short time (without gear) and with sibutramine as apetite supressant.

This time I try it a bit faster  . We'll see. The hunger on Tren is the biggest problem, with this T3 dose and a little of DNP this is going to be very very hard.

But I already managed the first day. We'll see.

Feeling is alright, a bit weak ... and sweaty like a bastard. Needed already 4 showers today.


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

So guys I am feeling quite comfortable, did huge amounts of caffeine today and popped some T3 in the morning, also jabbed some tren ... , sweats are bearable, didn't take my dnp dose yet and didn't eat. Hunger is okay (thanks to coffee). Will go for a workout later and pop some Metformin, and eat my kcals postworkout... And pop the dnp.

The only moment I can absolutely not control my hunger is when I start to eat.

When I don't eat at all... , it's quite bearable...

Looking forward to the first week, I think this crazy method will be crazy effective (should be around 4 pounds pure fat per week) if I don't fall into binge carb craving and eating ****. Let's see if get ripped in 3 weeks will work  ans is managable at all. Got an interresting read on Mike Mentzer who did a 800 kcal diet for 4 weeks for contest prep? Anyone heard of it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Wlkir100 said:


> So guys I am feeling quite comfortable, did huge amounts of caffeine today and popped some T3 in the morning, also jabbed some tren ... , sweats are bearable, didn't take my dnp dose yet and didn't eat. Hunger is okay (thanks to coffee). Will go for a workout later and pop some Metformin, and eat my kcals postworkout... And pop the dnp.
> 
> The only moment I can absolutely not control my hunger is when I start to eat.
> 
> ...


u using this as a journal?

if so.......we need pics.......otherwise it'll just flop


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Shouldn't be a personal log or something...

Just wanted to ask for advice against the hunger.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Sibutramine would totally kill your hunger


----------



## pedror (Jan 11, 2014)

iamyou said:


> Sibutramine would totally kill your hunger


A bit late mate. He dead


----------

